# How the heck do you sharpen the MUFE Pencil Liners?!



## makeupbyleslie (Sep 11, 2011)

I have so much more in the pencil but how do you sharpen it? sorry if this has been discussed before.. :/


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Sep 18, 2011)

The Aqua Eyes/Lip pencil? MUFE sharpener works great, or Urban Decay's grindhouse sharpener. If you're talking about a different type of pencil, I apologize. 

  	I've had friends with the Aqua Eyes pencil, and they thought it was plastic, and didn't think it could be sharpened. The black part is wood (or a wood type material), and can be sharpened easily. 

  	Hope that helps!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 18, 2011)

i have one of the aqua liner pencils and one of the lip ones and i just use a regular pencil sharpener. it is a cheapy one that i bought from a drugstore.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 18, 2011)

Both my Chanel and Mufe pencil sharpeners work to sharpen my Mufe pencils.


----------



## Eisleyan (Oct 10, 2011)

I use UD Grindhouse, it works great


----------



## chromatrix (Oct 12, 2011)

I use a .25 sharpener I got at the drugstore. I know it's ghetto, but it works fine if I don't grind in in there.


----------



## Eisleyan (Nov 5, 2011)

I am completely unable to sharpen my one MUFE pencil (23l) it's so hard and dry that it simply breaks off


----------

